# معدات الازمة لصناعة الصابون



## ماهر ابو خلف (25 أغسطس 2007)

مين في عندو معرفة أو خبرة عملية 
بطبيعة المعدات والآت المستخدمة في صناعة الصابون السائل

* شكلها الداخلي والخارجي مثل الخلاط 
* سرعة الدوران للمحرك وهل يأثر على طبيعة الخلطة إذا كان سريع أو بطيئ
* هل يمكن إستعمال برميل بلاستك بدل الخلاط ستينلس ستيل
* شكل الفراشة داخل الخلاط هل لها تأثير على طبيعة الخلطة نفسها
* والمعدات الأخرى المطلوبة لمصنع صغير

** إذا ممكن بعض الصور لشكل المعدات للمصنع منظفات 
** وهل ممكن تصنيعها يدويا بدل شراء معدات ذات تكاليف عالية


----------



## ماهر ابو خلف (26 أغسطس 2007)

هل يوجد أحد المهندسين 
بيعمل بالمجال مثل مصنع 
أو بيزور مصانع منظفات ممكن ينفع الجميع بالمعلومات

الجميع بيقدم معلومات إذا تم دمج المعلومات النظرية بخبرة عملية بيكون إشي كتير
مفييييييييييييييييييييد


----------



## فايز النشواتي (28 أغسطس 2007)

أخي الكريم يمكنك صناعة الة بسيطة في بلدك مكونة محرك بقوة 2 حصان مربوط على اكس حديد بحيث يمككنك التحكم به بالارتفاع ومن الجهة المقابة يخرج الفراش( الخلاط ) وعلبة سرعة للتحكم بدوران المحرك لتكون سرعته بطيئية حوالي / 100 / د 0د ويمكنك استدام برميل بلاستيك سميك لخلط المواد وباسفله صنبور لتعبئة المنتج النهائي 
كل هذا يتم تصنيعه عند اختصاصي انشاءات معدني او خراط معادن 
انت انقل له الفكرة وهو بحرفته يترجمها تقنياً 
ملاحظة : شفرات الخلا يجب ان تكون مائلة يزاوية معينة حتى يتم تقليب الماد اثناء العمل 
الكيميائي فايز النشواتي


----------



## ماهر ابو خلف (28 أغسطس 2007)

شاكر جدا إلك أخي فايز النشواتي
على هل معلومات وراح أعمل بنصيحتك

بس بالنسبة لموضوع فراش التحريك بتكون 
فراشة ترفع السائل من الأسفل للأعلى ام فراشة بتخلك السائل بشكل دائري
يعني زي الدوامة بيدور السائل
وشكرا إلك


----------



## afifi_elnagms (10 نوفمبر 2008)

*شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا*​


----------



## ربيع صالح (2 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة ارجوا من الله عزوجل ان يبارك فى هذا المنتدى بما يحتويه من علم وان ينفع به الناس جميعا لوا سمحتم لى سوائل لقد قمت بشراء موتور المانى الصنع قوة واحد حصان 42 لفة فى الدقيقة فهل يكفى لتقليب برميل سعة نصف طن من الصابون السائل وشكرا


----------



## fadiza17 (2 يناير 2010)

ياريت التوضيح بالصور اخواني للافادة


----------



## alkacer2020 (19 يناير 2010)

شكرا لكم للتواصل


----------



## abue tycer (19 يناير 2010)

*Liquid dtergent mixer*

الجهاز ابسط انواع خلاطات فورملة المنظفات السوائل


----------



## حبيب جريس (7 يونيو 2010)

شكرا لكم على هذة المعلومات اود من حضرتكم لو تكرمتم واعلمتمونا من اين يمكن شراء او استيراد خط كامل
لصناعة الصابون الصلب


----------



## زهرة الجبل90 (12 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزاك الله خير


----------



## meddgt (9 سبتمبر 2016)

السلام عليكم يا اخي انا اعمل في مجال مواد التنظيف لديا خلاط قوة واحد حصان يدور من 0 الى 100دورة اكيد لازم يكون عندك معدل سرعة لان سرعة الموتور الأولية 1400 دورة في الدقيقة


----------



## mohammedrady (2 يناير 2017)

good job


----------

